# Skittlebrau.......



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

u 

So the kid brought home a bag of skittles in his haul Monday night. I saw them on the counter and was drinking a Shiner 96 tonight.

3 Skittles dropped into the bottle, managed a big enough gulp to get them out the first time.

You know who you are and you are a SICK bastard


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Huh? :r


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

lol, come on matt, that was too easy, you need to figure out to do bottle conditioning with the skittles!

did you drink those bottles tom or is there any left?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

altbier said:


> lol, come on matt, that was too easy, you need to figure out to do bottle conditioning with the skittles!
> 
> did you drink those bottles tom or is there any left?


All gone George...it got much better with conditioning time, the strawberry and lemon/lime flavors made for a unique experience...thank you!!


----------

